# Good Carpet installer



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

I just had my three bedrooms done with new carpet by Floors 4 Less, Inc. They did a excellent job, and at a good price.They don't have a show room, but the guy who owns it, is the sale person, and he works out of his car.. I was amazed, I figured with no show room thatthey wouldn't have much to choose from.He had everything Lowes and Home depot had, and if he doesn't he can get it.They also do Tile and Vinyl.

Just want to let you all know, incase someone is looking for new flooring.Their web site is

www.floors4lessonline.com


----------

